# Good sarm bulking stack?



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

Good sarm bulking stack?


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

It could be argued that TREN is a SARM : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21266670

And probably no other SARM beats that


----------



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

JohnnySack said:


> It could be argued that TREN is a SARM : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21266670
> 
> And probably no other SARM beats that


 I did a cutting cycle with tren Ngl it f**ked me up bad


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Best I've used ever for bulking

RAD140 (20-30mg ED)

LGD4033 (10mg ED)

MK677 (30mg ED, but not really a SARM)

Stack all three together. Go for maybe 12 weeks. Apparently doesn't effect liver, but could take some NAC just to be on the safe side.. try that stack, eat like a pig, and then see what happens bro ;-) I'm currently on that haha, I've ran them many many times and love them, this time I'm doing the same again, but I'm also using testosterone as a base. Just because 'why not' lol

Bet big brother 

GTWMT


----------



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

GTWMT said:


> Best I've used ever for bulking
> 
> RAD140 (20-30mg ED)
> 
> ...


 Cheers bro but do know any good legit sarm labs that ship to uk?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Loads. Maxmusclelabs I've used. Also I have got powders which I weigh and use right now myself. Alpha form labs are g2g also.

E2A: use a PCT also, I usually use Nolva 40/40/20/20, many say you don't need to on sarms. But hey, I do. I feel its best to best than sorry. I'm not gonna argue with anyone who says not to. But I do. I think they shut me down, so I PCT. I find nolva dose the trick. But I use a tonne of other stuff for piece of mine also like ashwaganda, OTC PCT like aftermath (but the new ones are only half strength :-( )


----------



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

GTWMT said:


> Loads. Maxmusclelabs I've used. Also I have got powders which I weigh and use right now myself. Alpha form labs are g2g also.
> 
> E2A: use a PCT also, I usually use Nolva 40/40/20/20, many say you don't need to on sarms. But hey, I do. I feel its best to best than sorry. I'm not gonna argue with anyone who says not to. But I do. I think they shut me down, so I PCT. I find nolva dose the trick. But I use a tonne of other stuff for piece of mine also like ashwaganda, OTC PCT like aftermath (but the new ones are only half strength :-( )


 I've had a look on the maxmusclelabs looks good but I was hoping to get some yk11 is this hard to get a hold off?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

No, its easy to get hold of. But made me feel extremely psychotic and weird. Don't recommend YK11 haha


----------



## Mason Hunter (Jul 27, 2019)

GTWMT said:


> Best I've used ever for bulking
> 
> RAD140 (20-30mg ED)
> 
> ...


 Any sides from the RAD140 and LGD4033? How was the water retention from LGD4033? What are your thoughts on MK677 long-term? How much did it boost your IGF-1 levels? Thank you.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

I got zero side effects from Rad or Lgd.

The only bloat i got was water retention for the first week or two with MK677..

No bloods were taken. Maybe next year I'll be getting a few bloods done as now I'm using test enanthate.


----------



## Mason Hunter (Jul 27, 2019)

GTWMT said:


> I got zero side effects from Rad or Lgd.
> 
> The only bloat i got was water retention for the first week or two with MK677..
> 
> No bloods were taken. Maybe next year I'll be getting a few bloods done as now I'm using test enanthate.


 Sounds great, cheers.

Will look at getting some once I finish my bottles of Laxogenin.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

GTWMT said:


> No, its easy to get hold of. But made me feel extremely psychotic and weird. Don't recommend YK11 haha


 Bad times! I just got 3 bottles of this in the researchsarms sale lol


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just started LGD4033 and Ostarine, only using Ostarine as I wanted something extra that wasn't going to cause too much further suppression. Would like to try Rad140 in future. Also using MK677.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

elliot438 said:


> Just started LGD4033 and Ostarine, only using Ostarine as I wanted something extra that wasn't going to cause too much further suppression. Would like to try Rad140 in future. Also using MK677.


 Don't worry about suppression and shut down haha. I started with SARMs years ago, now I'm currently on testosterone enanthate and LGD4033 and MK677.. and I tell you what, PCT from rad and LGD is a bit more difficult than real gear haha. Try some testosterone some time. The injections are obviously insane, but you get over it really fast, and it's really simple. Many guides on here, also billions of YouTube videos and medical how tos online. It really is quite simple.. but that's for you to research and realise haha, it's cheaper, safer, more effective, and in my experience less side effects 

Enjoy the SARMs, they are powerful, but think about what I said ;-)


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Big Ian said:


> Bad times! I just got 3 bottles of this in the researchsarms sale lol


 It may have just been me. But yeah tbh since I've been using testosterone, I've not had any weird moody sides haha. Try the yk11, it's a myostatin inhibitor. Tbh the science and what it actually does near the heart is worrying anyway in my view. But meh, we only live once haha


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

GTWMT said:


> It may have just been me. But yeah tbh since I've been using testosterone, I've not had any weird moody sides haha. Try the yk11, it's a myostatin inhibitor. Tbh the science and what it actually does near the heart is worrying anyway in my view. But meh, we only live once haha


 Yeah I bought it for the myostatin inhibitor thing, thought I'd give it a bash as used real gear for about 20 yrs now so was interested in seeing if it did anything on top.

Not heard about the heart issues  it's getting worse lmao do you have any links to the heart thing please?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Big Ian said:


> Yeah I bought it for the myostatin inhibitor thing, thought I'd give it a bash as used real gear for about 20 yrs now so was interested in seeing if it did anything on top.
> 
> Not heard about the heart issues  it's getting worse lmao do you have any links to the heart thing please


 Yeah, I cant remember where I read it. But it stops part of the heart producing myostatin.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3119101/


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

GTWMT said:


> Yeah, I cant remember where I read it. But it stops part of the heart producing myostatin.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3119101/


 I don't know if I'm reading it wrong but both that article and this one https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2717722/ suggest to me that inhibition if myostatin like yk-11 doesn't have adverse affects on the heart?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Big Ian said:


> I don't know if I'm reading it wrong but both that article and this one https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2717722/ suggest to me that inhibition if myostatin like yk-11 doesn't have adverse affects on the heart?


 I didn't say it did.. I said it directly effects the heart, and inhibits the heart from producing myostatin.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Basically I read something like that. But bro, I had many issues (psychological) at the time anyway. Listen, try the YK11. At least one cycle.. it's obviously not THAT dangerous or it wouldn't still be sold everywhere. Try a cycle and see how you get on.. I don't wanna out you off it. I'm just being sceptical. If I had sure fire belief that this was dangerous or could definitely hurt you in any way, I'd make it very clear... But I don't.lol just bits and pieces I've read. But I ran it, few mental issues like I say, but again I was in a weird place anyway.. if it f**ks you head up, just stop using it. I'm fine now, it did no lasting damage, if any at all.

My best advice; read as much as possible about dosage, start lowish. And do a log on here haha, let us know how it goes, any issues, good effects, anything and everything lol. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

@GTWMT RAD-140 worth if for someone on test cycle ? how is it compared to anavar , tbol etc?

I stopped oral steroids because of high BP mostly , but I heard RAD-140 could raise BP too and even give hair loss .


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

GTWMT said:


> Don't worry about suppression and shut down haha. I started with SARMs years ago, now I'm currently on testosterone enanthate and LGD4033 and MK677.. and I tell you what, PCT from rad and LGD is a bit more difficult than real gear haha. Try some testosterone some time. The injections are obviously insane, but you get over it really fast, and it's really simple. Many guides on here, also billions of YouTube videos and medical how tos online. It really is quite simple.. but that's for you to research and realise haha, it's cheaper, safer, more effective, and in my experience less side effects
> 
> Enjoy the SARMs, they are powerful, but think about what I said ;-)


 I probably should of mentioned that I have pinned before. 3 or 4 previous cylces then went full natty for a while. I wanted to experiment with SARM only cycles


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

elliot438 said:


> I probably should of mentioned that I have pinned before. 3 or 4 previous cylces then went full natty for a while. I wanted to experiment with SARM only cycles


 So if you have the knowledge. Why in earth would you want to cause shut down without using a base? Lol yeah your own knowledge will be telling you not to do SARMs only cycle then ✌ like I don't really try to talk people out of it unless they already know better, yeah SARMs on there own are fine man, but trust me using s bit of test will be very helpful, and also you can PCT a lot easier by stopping the SARMs a month or so before stopping the test. I had no issues last time. But whenever I tried to PCT from SARMs only, I suffered quite a lot..

RAD and LGD and MK677 is a lovely SARMs only cycle. But obviously a tad of test just improves the results and also reduces the sides and pains coming off. In my experience anyway.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Baka said:


> @GTWMT RAD-140 worth if for someone on test cycle ? how is it compared to anavar , tbol etc?
> 
> I stopped oral steroids because of high BP mostly , but I heard RAD-140 could raise BP too and even give hair loss .


 I have long hair. I've used anavar which I didn't really like or get much from. I've used lots and lots of rad 140. It's nice, no issues. I highly recommend learning about IM injections tho, they are a lot easier than most think, no messing about with veins or anything. Just stab, aspirate and plunge.. but if you really want to do RAD on its own, the negatives won't put you off future cycles lol. Nothing that bad happens. Maybe a bit irritable during PCT. Tiny bit of gyno is potential. But I never used an AI on SARMs only cycles. And there was no lasting damage.


----------



## Bigboy9 (Mar 20, 2019)

Ive tried lgd4033 a good sarm if i do say brings a bulky look, i looked quite vascular on it 2, veins popping out.

I used no test with it and felt fine i only ran 10mg for 6 weeks though.

As @GTWMT has said, cycling the real thing are alot better and the pinning isnt as bad as you might think lol.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

GTWMT said:


> I have long hair. I've used anavar which I didn't really like or get much from. I've used lots and lots of rad 140. It's nice, no issues. I highly recommend learning about IM injections tho, they are a lot easier than most think, no messing about with veins or anything. Just stab, aspirate and plunge.. but if you really want to do RAD on its own, the negatives won't put you off future cycles lol. Nothing that bad happens. Maybe a bit irritable during PCT. Tiny bit of gyno is potential. But I never used an AI on SARMs only cycles. And there was no lasting damage.


 as I said I m on test , so yea I jab once a week already since long time now.

thanks for the advice , I'll try it somedayy , maybe


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Baka said:


> as I said I m on test , so yea I jab once a week already since long time now.
> 
> thanks for the advice , I'll try it somedayy , maybe


 Oh yeah you did say that haha. Sorry my bad. But yeah man, I definitely think adding rad would help. My current cycle started with rad and LGD along with 2 jabs of test E per week. And the rad definitely helped. I dropped it out at about week 8, still in LGD and test at week 10 now. But for sure. Drop some RAD asap lol


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Bigboy9 said:


> Ive tried lgd4033 a good sarm if i do say brings a bulky look, i looked quite vascular on it 2, veins popping out.
> 
> I used no test with it and felt fine i only ran 10mg for 6 weeks though.
> 
> As @GTWMT has said, cycling the real thing are alot better and the pinning isnt as bad as you might think lol.


 Yeah haha, it's just getting over that needle thing lol, I got awful PIP right now, think I went too deep into my delt ?? but yeah it a really nice cycle just using test haha. More mellow than SARMs in terms of side effects in my experience. And the chances of messing up the injection and hurting yourself is really unlikely lol.


----------



## Bigboy9 (Mar 20, 2019)

GTWMT said:


> Yeah haha, it's just getting over that needle thing lol, I got awful PIP right now, think I went too deep into my delt ?? but yeah it a really nice cycle just using test haha. More mellow than SARMs in terms of side effects in my experience. And the chances of messing up the injection and hurting yourself is really unlikely lol.


 Test is king mate, its the natural hormone us men produce so what better thing to inject into ourselves lol.

I didnt really experience much side effects with sarms but did notice i was abit more agitated than usual.

Pinning is easy work once you get the hang of it lol.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Also just to mention, I think the decrease in testosterone experienced on SARMs only cycles can make you very moody. Basically they drop your t levels. So if you're injecting test and then add the sarms on top, you already replaced your test, so you won't feel suppressed, and you'll get all the benefits and more from the SARMs. Lol SARMs alone are fine and won't hurt too much. But just hurry up and try some test, you're going that direction already if your dabbling in SARMs lol, just get it over and done with and do a few pins. My first cycle pinning was testosterone propionate, because it's injected so often (every other day), you'll get used to needles and techniques really fast. Now that I'm used to it, I'm just using enanthate every 4-5 days ;-)


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Bigboy9 said:


> Test is king mate, its the natural hormone us men produce so what better thing to inject into ourselves lol.
> 
> I didnt really experience much side effects with sarms but did notice i was abit more agitated than usual.
> 
> Pinning is easy work once you get the hang of it lol.


 Right exactly the same. I was a lot more agitated / slightly ragey on SARMs only, but test is the opposite. It makes you less agitated than normal haha


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Baka said:


> @GTWMT RAD-140 worth if for someone on test cycle ? how is it compared to anavar , tbol etc?
> 
> I stopped oral steroids because of high BP mostly , but I heard RAD-140 could raise BP too and even give hair loss .


 Oh and I'm my opinion, rad at 20mg each day is better and stronger than anavar. I hated anavar haha


----------



## Bigboy9 (Mar 20, 2019)

GTWMT said:


> Right exactly the same. I was a lot more agitated / slightly ragey on SARMs only, but test is the opposite. It makes you less agitated than normal haha


 Ya i found i was more aggresive than usual, as you've posted this could've been from drop in test levels.

Overall though sarms were surprisingly a pleasent surprise.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Bigboy9 said:


> Ya i found i was more aggresive than usual, as you've posted this could've been from drop in test levels.
> 
> Overall though sarms were surprisingly a pleasent surprise.


 Oh definitely!! I got some good results in SARMs alone. Haha gateway drugs ??


----------



## OliverWilkins (Oct 14, 2020)

Huh, I'll try to follow your advice, maybe that would help... as I have no results till now. I've started working out on serious matter not so long ago as I've met a girl who loves muscle men, and she herself practices the gym, so she motivated me to grow muscles. I've tried sarms, but they would have almost no effect on me... My friend has been using clomid which is a supplement for sarms so for better effect after using sarms I decided to use these too. This page is where I've read more about it, so I would be completely sure in its effects. Hope it works...


----------

